# Lake Livingston - Never any reports. why?



## bonefish (Nov 24, 2006)

I bought a place on Lake Livingston about 5 months ago and started looking for fishing reports on the lake and there are never any reports. It is a great fishing lake; there are so many catfish that TP&W has doubled the daily limit 25 to 50 per person per day. We put out jugs every time we go up there and we have dropped from using 10 jugs with 5 hooks each to 5 jugs with 3 hooks each because we would never clean all the fish we caught and were just tossing them back. 
Its also has plenty of white bass, stripers and hybrids. And the best part, especially if you live fish Lake Conroe, is that you hardly ever see more than 5 or 6 boats. So what gives? Does anyone out there fish on Lake Livingston or am I just dreaming all this.
Robbie


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Bone fish there are a few that post reports on here regularly.Gator Gar is a jugging fool and Shadslinger& myself fish mostly rod and reels.Scroll down through the post and you will find some reports.


----------



## archersfin (Aug 31, 2005)

*Fishing Reports*

You finally found the right site to get those reports you were wanting. There is a lot of information here on this site. Gator Gar is always giving reports on the Lake around the 190 bridge. He is a converted jugliner from troutlines. ShadSlinger gives reports on the south end of the lake but has been known to fish up White Rock Creek now and then. There are many other great fishing people on this site that will give you information, all you have to do is ask. Maybe I will see you on the lake. I usally fish around the lower mid-lake, down to the dam area. Fishing is just starting to get really good after an unpreditable winter pattern. Wait for the next few weeks. Fishing is going to get HOT!!!
See you on the water.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, I'd like to give you a report this week-end......and might just do so. I promised my wife I would take her to Louisiana and eat some seafood. Now I have to figure out how to get my fishing trip in there somehow, plus get some sleep before I head back to work Monday. When there is a will, there is a way.

This south wind blowing the last couple of days, should have the catfish pretty active. Let's hope so!!!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I will be there Saturday morning north wind or not and will have report from around Waterwood .Archersfin is right about the crazy weather looks like it is going to be a late
spawn and all heck could breakout in May.I better put some new line on my 6500's.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

If you want some company let me know.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bonefish, SSSHHHHH! LOL Yes, Lake Livingston is good for whites and catfish. On weekends the boats can get a little thicker, but I always _have_ to fish the weekdays due to my job. What a shame. The whites have finished their spawn and are back in the lake. I would have gone today, but the wind prediction was just too high.

PS, what part of the lake are you on? I have a lot VERY close to the TRA Tigerville ramp that I hope to build on and retire on. It's near FM3126, not too far from where you can see the prison.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Gator gar my wife and a good friend are going to fish with me Saturday.I would like to hook up with you sometime for some good jugging action.When she gets tired we may trade the pontoon for the flat bottom and throw some floaters out.


----------



## bonefish (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey,
Thanks for all the replies. I'll start checking here more often. I fished last weekend and did great. Ended up with 2 big zip lock bags full of filets that are on their way to Colorado tomorrow. My wife and I and two other couples are heading up ther to help out the guy that we hunt with each winter brand and ear tag all his yearlings. I'll touch base when I getr back.
Thanks,
Robbie


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

When finals end on monday ill finally get to start fishing again and ill post some on the south end of the lake for whites. But dont tell anyone there are no white bass in Livingston!!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I am out there with the guys on lake livingston....you must go during the week to only see 5 or 6 boats...usually i have 5 or 6 boats right around me....
yep this is a good board to get post on Livingston.....I ll be there this weekend so far the catfishing has been good but I haven't found the white bass yet....


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

good luck cowboy!!!!!!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

We just about got blown off the water this morning.When we got there it was calm we caught bait and had one fish in the boat when it started blowing.We fished hard for seven fish this morning. I was hoping the front would give us 2 or 3 hours before it hit but we lost that gamble.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

do yall know if the whites are really down near pine island yet?


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Here are the pics of my trip Friday night. I didn't fish too long, because my spotlight quit on me. The fish were biting though.

The gator is another story. It was awarded custody to me by the proper authorities, on my way home. It had beem in a car wreck and both players lost. The gator lost his life and the owner of the car lost his ride.

He was 9 feet 4 inches long and took six grown men to barely get him over the side and in to my boat. He was a very healthy speciman. Too bad his life had to end this way.

The gator was butchered out completely and nothing was wasted. I have a 100 qt and a 120 qt cooler full of meat. The hide, head and guts are buried, so no, there are no souveniers. This is the only parading that will be done of this old monarch, right here this site and one of my other sites that I visit.

Hope you enjoy the pics..........


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

i am glad to see he was not wasted. if they have to die, they at least need to be used.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I think the original plan was to just roll him off the side of the road and let him rot. I talked them out of that and in to my boat, to be utilized. I have a meat grinder, a tenderizer and 18 years of meat cutting experience to help in the processing of this gator. I'm planning on giving alot of it away to some needy and not so needy, hungry individuals. It's one way of turning a negative into a positive.

Here is pic of the tail, but I skinned out all the legs, the loins out of the back and any other meat I could. This thing was like trying to cut open a tire with a butcher knife. Once you got him opened up, then the hulling out wasn't too bad.

It took awhile, but we got it done.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

good looking gator meat, I could chew on that fella for a few weeks. My friend and I fished Kurth lake here just north of Lufkin and saw 2 pretty good sized gators but they weren't as big as that beast. I fish livingston as often as I can, mostly on the north side near the Trinity river.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Are you sure that didn't come from Jurasic Park? Man what a beast! I bet the car don't look near as good for the wear.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That is a nice catch of blues as well. How deep were you jugging?


----------



## catzilla (Sep 21, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Are you sure that didn't come from Jurasic Park? Man what a beast! I bet the car don't look near as good for the wear.


Have y'all seen the one that hangs out in Caney Creek? Makes this one look small. I always thought the talk about the realy big gator on Caney Creek was a bunch of bull until I saw it with my own eyes. There are a few smaller ones there, but there is one giant gator.


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

I fish Livingston regularly. I lean to Crappie however, usually around Trinity (White Rock Creek, Chalk Creek, Harmon Creek areas). If an of you are in Westwood, give me a shout. I'm there every weekend.


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

we stay at the rv sites. we will be back down there in 2 weeks. i will get with you before then.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

What a gator!--Was that big boy in Livingston Lake?

Also love the "Rotor" ancor!

And a heck of a mess of Cats! 

swamp!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

BTW, all of the fish in Lake Livingston have been caught by the likes of Gator Gar, dbullard, etc..It's time to kill this thread, least we have too much company!
SaltwaterH2O and I may have to see what is left Thursday evening.


----------

